# Where the Review of Xbox 360 and Plastation1,2 any Console



## hbk549 (Apr 17, 2006)

Man Diigt have to Stress more on Console man there many Indians who like to Read COnsole reviews ..


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 17, 2006)

hey,
bro pls post in digitized section
for reviews follow this link
*reviews.cnet.com/Sony_PlayStation_2/4505-6464_7-30012264.html


----------

